# Shark Attack @ SI



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Went fishing yesterday with my son with a couple of SI locals. This blue held by Dwight was probably an 5-8# blue, a gator blue. During the fight, 5-7ft shark cut it in half. There was a ton of fish caught yesterday. Mostly ladyfish, bluefish and jacks. 8 out of 10 times when you throw, you're going to hook into something.








My son had a blast. When I asked him how many did he catch, he said he lost count. 
And everytime we throw the fish back, he gets broken hearted, i had to explain why. He's learning how to navigate the rocks at night. He's only 7. He doesn't know how to bait his hooks yet, but he is getting there. He just started to learn to cast.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That's awesome. He certainly looks happy. 

Definitely wouldn't want to be in that water though.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Great work Rhay...!!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice catches!!!


----------



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

Awesome! I think the half of that blue is larger than anything ive pulled up so far heh.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Awesome job, those kids are never going to forget this fishing trip. :fishing:


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Great pictures of the family...Way to go..


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Aha! I've seen you before!

No seriously, I remember seeing that mug before. You used to be down on those rocks early in the morning and I remember you would throw windcheaters with an egg sinker in line to get it deep.


----------



## Don W (Apr 27, 2008)

That's great, way to go getting the kids out and on some fish.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

yep, the smile says it all.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

those ladyfish are huge


----------

